# Kevin Vickers: Action hero



## Remius (26 May 2016)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/canadian-ambassador-kevin-vickers-tackles-protester-at-ceremony-1.2917957

Pretty soon they'll be making a movie about this guy...lol.


----------



## George Wallace (26 May 2016)

He does leave an impression.

http://www.independent.ie/irish-news/news/in-pictures-canadian-ambassador-who-took-down-islamic-terrorist-tackles-protester-at-dublin-1916-remembrance-34749014.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2016)

You can take the man out of the guardian role ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 May 2016)

I like that they're identifying Michael Zehaf-Bibeau for what he was, an Islamic Terrorist.  Unlike the scores of fuckwits here in Canada who seem to believe there is no such beast.


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2016)

Given the location of his tackle, I must commend the irony of his being an Irish-descendant who was Miramichi, New Brunswick, born and raised.

Best people ever.   ;D  

 :cheers:


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2016)

Let the follow-up coverage begin ...

_"‘You’re not RCMP anymore’: Security experts blast Kevin Vickers for overreacting in tackling Irish protester"_
_"A protester who was tackled by the burly Canadian ambassador said he holds no grudge because he helped him get global publicity ..."_
_"Trudeau to consider Vickers tackling protester if issue raised"_
_"Trudeau on Vickers: ‘It’s always easy to second-guess choices’ "_


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2016)

An interesting angle, from a group supporting a couple of chaps in jail for killing a Northern Ireland cop ...


> Campaigners for Justice for the Craigavon Two are to protest tonight outside the Canadian embassy in Dublin after a supporter was physically tackled at a event for British soldiers killed in the 1916 rebellion.
> 
> Last Thursday the Canadian Ambassador to Ireland Kevin Vickers intervened when Brian Murphy decided to stage a one man protest at the event at the Grangegorman Military Cemetery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 May 2016)

Meanwhile the Irish take on it.. [

http://www.independent.ie/opinion/columnists/brendan-oconnor/shock-as-two-people-do-something-34754808.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Meanwhile the Irish take on it.. [
> 
> http://www.independent.ie/opinion/columnists/brendan-oconnor/shock-as-two-people-do-something-34754808.html


Good one!!!!!!!

I'm intrigued by this from an unnamed (Irish gov't?) source:


> ... *"Vickers has form in this department,"* said one senior source, "Everyone knows he took decisive action in the Canadian House of Commons in 2014. So the question now has to be how was this man even allowed into the country in the first place. Secondly, why was it not explained to him that this is not how we do things here? The gardai would have got to the protester eventually. There was no need to act so quickly." ...


Interesting tea leaves to read re:  the world view of whoever group (bureaucrat?  diplomat?  politician?  political staffer?) this mystery person belongs to.


----------



## Old Sweat (31 May 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Good one!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm intrigued by this from an unnamed (Irish gov't?) source:Interesting tea leaves to read re:  the world view of whoever group (bureaucrat?  diplomat?  politician?  political staffer?) this mystery person belongs to.


When my wife and I visited Ireland, we were struck by a widely expressed attitude that the Spanish word _mañana_ indicated a sense of hectic urgency missing from the Irish national character.


----------



## daftandbarmy (31 May 2016)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> When my wife and I visited Ireland, we were struck by a widely expressed attitude that the Spanish word _mañana_ indicated a sense of hectic urgency missing from the Irish national character.



Unless it involves the Church, drinking or fighting, of course


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2016)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> When my wife and I visited Ireland, we were struck by a widely expressed attitude that the Spanish word _mañana_ indicated a sense of hectic urgency missing from the Irish national character.


That IS interesting - and elegantly put.

In Italy, if someone sleeps in, they still say (loosely translated), "I pulled a Spaniard."


----------



## Kirkhill (31 May 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Unless it involves the Church, drinking or fighting, of course



The Irish action word:  English!


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Jun 2016)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> The Irish action word:  English!



And if there happen to be no English within striking distance, it's OK to have a go at your mates. Nothing personal, of course...


----------



## Kirkhill (1 Jun 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> And if there happen to be no English within striking distance, it's OK to have a go at your mates. Nothing personal, of course...



Just keeping the hand in.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2017)

Bumped with a bit of the latest from the legal sausage machine ...


> A PROTESTER WHO was wrestled by the Canadian Ambassador at a 1916 commemoration ceremony in Dublin has been given a chance to avoid a criminal record.
> 
> Brian Murphy publicly apologised today in his bid to have his recorded conviction for a public order offence overturned. Judge James O’Donohue said he would be given the Probation Act if he donated €900 to charity and apologised to the garda who arrested him. Judge O’Donohue also suggested he write a letter of apology to Canadian ambassador Kevin Vickers.
> 
> Youth club manager Murphy, 48, of Newcastle Manor, Newcastle, Dublin, interrupted a televised 1916 commemoration service for members of the British army, held at Grangegorman military cemetery on 26 May last year ...


----------



## my72jeep (18 Jul 2017)

1916? Or 2016?


----------



## Strike (18 Jul 2017)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> 1916? Or 2016?



1916 - The Easter Rising commemoration.


----------



## my72jeep (18 Jul 2017)

Strike said:
			
		

> 1916 - The Easter Rising commemoration.


Ok...


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2017)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> 1916? Or 2016?


Of the former, during the latter ...


----------



## Strike (18 Jul 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Of the former, during the latter ...



That's deep...


----------



## my72jeep (18 Jul 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Of the former, during the latter ...


Ok that makes sence


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Mar 2019)

Bumped with the latest on what Kevin Vickers has been up to ...


> t appears there will be some competition for Kevin Vickers, the former House of Commons sergeant-at-arms seeking the leadership of New Brunswick's Liberal party.
> 
> A senior party official confirmed Friday that one other person has applied to become a candidate, though party rules prevent identifying applicants until they are approved by a committee.
> 
> ...


More @ link


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Mar 2019)

Not an exceptionally good time to leap into politics carrying the grit banner.


----------



## Ostrozac (31 Mar 2019)

Fishbone Jones said:
			
		

> Not an exceptionally good time to leap into politics carrying the grit banner.



I disagree. The former Premier has resigned and is out of the picture, the leadership race thus far only has one other candidate, and Ambassador Vickers is in his 60's, so he can't wait forever. This may be an ideal time to run for leadership of the NB Liberal Party.


----------



## Haggis (31 Mar 2019)

Fishbone Jones said:
			
		

> Not an exceptionally good time to leap into politics carrying the grit banner.



At the federal level, definitely.  I'd rather have a sister in a brothel than a brother in the federal Liberal party.  The sister would do a better job serving the people of Canada and more respectability.


----------



## Brad Sallows (31 Mar 2019)

In BC, the Liberal party is not a creature wedded to the federal Liberal party.  If the NB Liberals have some daylight between themselves and the federal Liberals, I would not hasten to criticize a member.  So, for those in the know: are the NB Liberals somewhat distinct from the federal party?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (9 Apr 2019)

Looks like Vickers will have an easy run stroll to the party leadership.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/rene-ephestion-kevin-vickers-liberal-leader-1.5090214


> Kevin Vickers set to be acclaimed as New Brunswick Liberal leader as only opponent bows out
> 
> René Ephestion was the only other candidate to file paperwork before the party's March 29 deadline
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott (9 Apr 2019)

Well, we're in a minority situation here at present - so likely back to the polls in less than two years. The Liberals needed to get leadership sorted sooner than later.


----------

